# How's the action off Gulf Shores, AL???



## MakeMyDay (Jul 29, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN class=posttext>Hello, fellow Sportsmen - 

I will be visting (actually contemplating a permanent move with the family) Gulf Shore, Alabama, and am wondering about the offshore action in this neck of the woods.







I am a SE Florida resident and fish solely offshore in the Florida and Bahamian waters for dolphin, sailfish, wahoo, tuna and the like. I also do some deep dropping and love to dive and snorkel for lobster and hog snapper. 

Anyone have experience in the waters off Gulf Shores? What are the target species in this area? Are there oil rigs this far north in the Gulf?







I made a trip to Venice, LA, last month and the fishing around the oil rigs was fantastic.







I lived on Florida's Gulf Coast back in the 90s and recall that the rule of thumb was a mile for every foot of depth to reach serious fishing water.







How far out do you need to go in the northern Gulf for serious offshore angling opportunity?









Boating, fishing and all the stuff that goes along with it are what make my family's quality of life what it is.





















I need to make sure we have and will enjoy the same opportunity just outside of the Panhandle. Any information or feedback would be appreciated. 

Tight lines!


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

we have it all. sailfish aren't that common, but replace w/ whiteys and blues. we don't really have hog snapper and the lobstering won't be as good(they are here if you look hard). very good fishery 10-60m offshore depending on what you are hunting.


----------



## ccustom43 (Jun 29, 2008)

yellowfins, blackfins, white marlin, blue marlin, sailfish, wahoo, can all be caught as close as 37 miles to the south east around the nipple area, but most of the fishing starts at 55 or so at the steps then continues outward. the first rig that has consistant blue water action is the petronius 65.5 about 1200 ft. to know where the fish are for sure you need to buy a report at www.roffs.com this is the best tool for some one who is not familiar with the area.


----------

